# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Anavar only vs with test for female

## Kiwibird

Hey folks,

I have a doc willing to work with me. When I requested anavar , he suggested testosterone in addition, which pretty much goes against what I have read for a first cycle. Can anyone weigh in? Im looking for strength and hoping for an increase in libido. Thanks for any help.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Hey folks,
> 
> I have a doc willing to work with me. When I requested anavar, he suggested testosterone in addition, which pretty much goes against what I have read for a first cycle. Can anyone weigh in? I’m looking for strength and hoping for an increase in libido. Thanks for any help.


You got a doctor willing to monitor your blood work the entire time, go for it!

----------


## ljay62

Me too - the anavar I got was listed as Oxydrolone. The T I got was compounded to 40 mg. I started less than one week ago.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Hey ljay, im really interested in how this works for you. My wife is in similar boat and is going to be starting anavar shortly, but was more concerned with body composition than her feeling better. Her primary dr said no way to testosterone and wont even consider hrt, so she has brought up the idea of doing it herself- which is the route i went, in addition to a blast and cruise regimen. She wants to do a regimen similar to yours but is hesistant because of the lack of info on female hrt

----------


## Kiwibird

So far I am not feeling great. Approaching 2 weeks on 50mg test cypionate and 10mg anavar . There is a delay on the pharmaceutical al grade anavar I will be getting, so I have started on some that I was able to obtain before that I admit I am not 100% sure is anavar (because no matter how much research you do, ugl sources can’t be guaranteed). I’ve been so fatigued and my fingers swell so I feel like I am retaining water. I am not killing my workouts, but I know it’s a bit early. The problem is mustering the energy to workout is a struggle. 

I was hoping maybe this was an adjustment period but I’m not sure. I am thinking of cutting the anavar out until I can get the stuff I can be sure of and hoping that will help. 

Can test be causing the fatigue and water retention?

----------


## Obs

> So far I am not feeling great. Approaching 2 weeks on 50mg test cypionate and 10mg anavar . There is a delay on the pharmaceutical al grade anavar I will be getting, so I have started on some that I was able to obtain before that I admit I am not 100% sure is anavar (because no matter how much research you do, ugl sources can’t be guaranteed). I’ve been so fatigued and my fingers swell so I feel like I am retaining water. I am not killing my workouts, but I know it’s a bit early. The problem is mustering the energy to workout is a struggle. 
> 
> I was hoping maybe this was an adjustment period but I’m not sure. I am thinking of cutting the anavar out until I can get the stuff I can be sure of and hoping that will help. 
> 
> Can test be causing the fatigue and water retention?


Yes test can cause fatigue and water in males at that time frame but idk on a female. I am scared.
Good luck

----------


## Kiwibird

> Yes test can cause fatigue and water in males at that time frame but idk on a female. I am scared.
> Good luck


Does it get better with time?

I should also note that my test levels were tested prior to starting and showed next to nothing. DHEA was fine.

----------


## Obs

> Does it get better with time?
> 
> I should also note that my test levels were tested prior to starting and showed next to nothing. DHEA was fine.


Usually fatigue goes away by week four. Most guys on cycle carry five or ten lbs of water or so.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Test in a female is doable from what I have read - what exactly it will do? Well, I wish I knew





Var as a script, man your MD is awesome

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Maybe a little insight- my wife was in similar boat. But doc wouldnt precribe test and at the time insurance was giving us a prob covering it. So she originally decided just to go with anavar to give her some help with body comp. In the meantime we saw a few other specialists who basically all agreed ahe should be on some sort of test, only difference was how- cream, gel, injection. So we ran into prob with insurance coverage so she decided she wanted to start on her own. So its wk 5 now of 8mg test prop eod. The first 2 wks or so she didnt really feel anything, maybe a bit more tired than usual. About wk 3 into wk 4 she started to pick up a little energy and in the last wk a little more and libido has jumped. 
Not noticing anything as far as body comp as of yet but still early. 
She is going to still give anavar a try at some point- but if you arent gettin any benefit yet i would suggest to discontinue the anavar you have and let it get outta your system, let the test do its thing, and get a feel for how it works for you on its own. Then you have a baseline to work from when you get your pharma anavar. I think you will start to feel better once u get the anavar outta your system or whatever it is. Good chance it may have something else in it. Better to be safe

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> ^^^^°°scammer!!!!^^^^^
> 
> confirmed on another forum!


Bro what's funny is , he was denying this in another thread ! Hahah wtf 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I have reported you if you want we have all the prove that we are legit 
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


This isnt a source board you cumb dunt!

----------


## Couchlockd

> I have reported you if you want we have all the prove that we are legit 
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


Lmmfao.

Reported you.

How bout I report your fucking phone number ?

You are trying to push opiate pain meds on people too, a very very sore spot with me

I'd bend you over a riding mower......

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> I have reported you if you want we have all the prove that we are legit 
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


How are you going to report me as you are coming here trying to scam people and source your products here and that is against this forums rules ? 

What exactly are you reporting me for ? 

Calling you out on your shit because you tried selling me products in PM's on bop.

Meanwhile that is also available at the rules there as well. 

Good job dcant

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> How are you going to report me as you are coming here trying to scam people and source your products here and that is against this forums rules ? 
> 
> What exactly are you reporting me for ? 
> 
> Calling you out on your shit because you tried selling me products in PM's on bop.
> 
> Meanwhile that is also available at the rules there as well. 
> 
> Good job dcant
> ...


Against *

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Hello There, If You Want To Change Your Life & Body You Fixin Get Fucked  Im A Private Scammer In China. Every Word Is Capitalized Because English Is My Third Language , I Work With A Bunch Of Cunts In A Rice Patty . All The Products Are Shipped From There All The Products Are Fake In Bayer Packaging We Printed Ourselves If Your interested Or Have Any Questions You Can Message Me or call And WhatsApp +1765-391-0343
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


Fixed

----------


## Obs

Attachment 175231

Do you guys notice anything funny about the bar codes?

Lmfao! 


*TRY AGAIN BITCH*

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> How are you going to report me as you are coming here trying to scam people and source your products here and that is against this forums rules ? 
> 
> What exactly are you reporting me for ? 
> 
> Calling you out on your shit because you tried selling me products in PM's on bop.
> 
> Meanwhile that is also available at the rules there as well. 
> 
> Good job dcant
> ...


Oohh crispy he reported you. You're going to get in trouble 
What are the chances it's a 14 year old kid on his mommy's computer? 
I hate fucks like this w shameless ads for fake gear. And they completely derailed poor OPs question. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Hey folks,
> 
> I have a doc willing to work with me. When I requested anavar, he suggested testosterone in addition, which pretty much goes against what I have read for a first cycle. Can anyone weigh in? Im looking for strength and hoping for an increase in libido. Thanks for any help.


Sorry that douchebag derailed your post OP. Mods here are good, I am sure he will be banned soon. 
Var is good and (to my knowledge) as it tends to have less side effects for females. But if you have a doctor willing to work with you and monitor your blood work there is no reason you can't use test as well.
You mention cycle, are you using this for medical/health reasons or are you trying to actually do a cycle? 
I ask because if you're going to cycle, you will probably be doing more than the doc prescribes, which will show up on your blood work. If you're just doing what the doc prescribes for general health/libido, then you're good.
Good luck!

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------

